# Changer l'icone de ma clé USB



## july5969 (26 Juin 2012)

Bonjour,

Je cherche désespérément a changer l'icone de ma clé USB sauf que quand je fais le copier/coller sur icone dans la fenétre des infos cela m'affiche le logo de l'apercu JPEG.
J'ai formater ma clé, mais cela ne fonctionne toujours pas.

Pouvez-vous m'aider.


----------



## Larme (26 Juin 2012)

Un p'tit tour sur le forum _Custo_, ou là ? ?


----------



## july5969 (26 Juin 2012)

Larme a dit:


> Un p'tit tour sur le forum _Custo_, ou là ? ?



Merci mais problème je fais mon copier coller d'un .icns et ca ne marche toujours pas.


----------



## Laubuntu (26 Juin 2012)

Candy Bar !

*Note du modo :* ça n'a rien à faire ici, ça, il y a le forum "Custo" pour parler de ça, on déménage.


----------



## Fìx (29 Juin 2012)

Ouvrir l'icns avec Aperçu.app
Copier (cmd+C)
Coller dans la fenêtre d'information de la clé. (cmd+V)
Admirer


----------



## Powerdom (29 Juin 2012)

C'est vrai que c'est déroutant cette nouvelle façon de faire. Jai posé la question cette semaine. 

La réponse est ici :
http://forums.macg.co/mac-os-x/icones-ne-saffichent-pas-sur-le-pomme-i-1134452.html

Bah j'avais pas fait attention au lien de Larme... Pan sur mon bec.


----------



## Fìx (29 Juin 2012)

Powerdom a dit:


> C'est vrai que c'est déroutant cette nouvelle façon de faire.



C'est pas vraiment une nouvelle façon de faire, c'est plutôt un bug depuis l'arrivée de Snow Léopard.... Donc cette solution permet seulement d'y remédier. 

Même IconComposer, logiciel fourni par Apple dans les "Developper Tools", génère des .icns dont la fenêtre d'information fait apparaitre celle d'aperçu.app pour les .icns (et non l'icône en elle même). Peut-être d'ailleurs que tout part de là puisque la plupart des icônes sont créées via cette application.


----------



## Laubuntu (30 Juin 2012)

Laubuntu a dit:


> http://panic.com/candybar/*Note du modo :* ça n'a rien à faire ici, ça, il y a le forum "Custo" pour parler de ça, on déménage.



 Pourquoi moi ?


----------



## Powerdom (30 Juin 2012)

Laubuntu a dit:


> Pourquoi moi ?



C'est pas pour vous. C'est juste qu'il faut bien que le modérateur écrive quelque part.


----------



## Fìx (30 Juin 2012)

Laubuntu a dit:


> Pourquoi moi ?





Powerdom a dit:


> C'est pas pour vous. C'est juste qu'il faut bien que le modérateur écrive quelque part.



Et de préférence en bas de page (au moment où il a édité ton message) afin d'être sûr que les yeux de l'auteur passeront sur son vilain message verdâtre. Bah ui, quand on a lu le haut, on n'y revient plus généralement ! On file en bas voir les nouvelles réponses !  D'où...


----------



## Laubuntu (30 Juin 2012)

Fìx a dit:


> Et de préférence en bas de page (au moment où il a édité ton message) afin d'être sûr que les yeux de l'auteur passeront sur son vilain message verdâtre. Bah ui, quand on a lu le haut, on n'y revient plus généralement ! On file en bas voir les nouvelles réponses !  D'où...



C'est pas faux


----------



## Quentin13 (5 Janvier 2013)

Sous Mountain Lion ce souci ne semble pas exister. Le cmd+c du fichier .icns et cmd+v semble fonctionner parfaitement.


----------

